# Mobile aquagardens/pets?



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Was just reading http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=149342#post149342 and the RV thing appealed to me so just curious as I remember I asked before about aquapets for traveling would say some species of shrimp or plants be ok?

I was also thinking about say aqua gardens and if you just made one of those small 12gm co2 things with an eye dropper for dosing ferts and ammonia or such and a small filter to keep the water moving will it workout?


----------

